# 50,000 people



## rubalicious (Aug 7, 2015)

At the end of October there is a spring fair 10 minutes from my place. Last year as it didn't rain there was 50,000 people. The fees is $280 for the day (which I think is reasonable) I'm thinking of applying for it. How many bars of soap would you take?


----------



## Dorymae (Aug 8, 2015)

Short answer - every single bar I could make that was ready for sale. Or if that was not possible, every bar I could fit into my vehicle. 

Point is you can store extra product under your table, but you can't run home to get more if you run out. In this case, more is better.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 8, 2015)

Aye, I'd rather have too much on hand than not enough


----------



## houseofwool (Aug 8, 2015)

And be sure to have help in the booth too.


----------

